# Helllooooo :)



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi guys, been lurking for a while and reading through a lot of posts - all useful stuff 

I am in the process of finalising a SM position at one of the Big 4, anyone have any idea of the types of packages they offer, housing, school allowance etc.

I will hopefully have the first offer through in the next couple of days but would like to have a bit more info under my belt for a response.

Can't say what my spec area is at the mo I am afraid.

Cheers and thanks in advance.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

What's a SM Position? Google says Sadomasochism.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SM = Small midget? 

Big four = one of the four biggest rides? 



Just saying, I dont think anyone can help you without knowing line of work, level you are actually at in what division, and so forth...


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> SM = Small midget?
> 
> Big four = one of the four biggest rides?
> 
> ...


I thought that my OP would get this kind of reply  SM=Senior Manager in big 4 as in Big 4 consultancies, KPMG, PWC, E&Y and Delloite.

I am not asking about your experience of base salary just what they usually offer for the 'package' - I know it varies but there must be some standard allowances?

I will be working working in the 'Advisory' area.....

Cheers


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

whitecap said:


> I thought that my OP would get this kind of reply  SM=Senior Manager in big 4 as in Big 4 consultancies, KPMG, PWC, E&Y and Delloite.
> 
> I am not asking about your experience of base salary just what they usually offer for the 'package' - I know it varies but there must be some standard allowances?
> 
> ...


Just making numbers up here but I'd have thought for a Senior Manager in a Multinational you'd be looking at about 45k (AED p/mo) + maybe 180k/yr housing and 45k/yr per child schooling...

at a guess....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

HamishUK said:


> Just making numbers up here but I'd have thought for a Senior Manager in a Multinational you'd be looking at about 45k (AED p/mo) + maybe 180k/yr housing and 45k/yr per child schooling...
> 
> at a guess....


At least...

But yeah, ballpark, however I'd say basic nearer 60k - after all, that's about £120k UK, so that should be achievable.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was thinking you are a senior level so you would be getting at least 60k there, so... at least get 75k here. Senior level housing, then 300k. Schooling is 45k standard. Business class seats for your family at least once a year but at senior level, the inconvenience of your family being here, I would say ask for twice a year. And I would ask for extra vacation time above the usual four weeks. And ask for transportation allowance to allow for you both to have vehicles, so another 6k.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was thinking you are a senior level so you would be getting at least 60k there, so... at least get 75k here. Senior level housing, then 300k. Schooling is 45k standard. Business class seats for your family at least once a year but at senior level, the inconvenience of your family being here, I would say ask for twice a year. And I would ask for extra vacation time above the usual four weeks. And ask for transportation allowance to allow for you both to have vehicles, so another 6k.


So $350k/£222,000 year.

Can't see that happening hun!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I wouldnt see myself happening to accept if I wasnt getting at least 1/3 more then I make in my home country, and have everything taken care of. 

And senior level, can only imagine the frustration of trying to get people to meet project dates. :frusty:


----------



## da-mela (Jan 30, 2011)

Senior Mgr from Western countries would get more pay then lets say from india, pakistan, Philippines, but the question is by how much? what is the ratio 2:1?


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys, much appreciated. Here's hoping they come somewhere near to these figures, particularly the housing/schooling.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok....Employer is flying us out next month for a team meeting and look around, I will hopefully be bringing my good lady and the kids so it would be great if we could meet up with someone with experience of the place to give us the low down.

Please PM if you feel up to helping out some UAE newbies


----------

